# airport extreme : 2 eme reseau si je veux du 5GHZ



## atari.fr (22 Septembre 2012)

bonjour

dans les paramètres de Airport extreme on trouve un onglet option wifi
 et on peut cocher le 5ghz
 et dans ce sous menu canal pour le 2,4 ghz et canal pour le 5ghz
 ce qui fait que l'extreme crée une 2eme réseau (avec un autre nom) pour le wifi n bibande

 donc je me retrouve avec 
 reseau 1: airport extreme
 reseau 2: airport exreme bis (celui ci contient à priori le 2,4 et le 5ghz)

dommage que deux reseaux soient crées....

pas de solution ?


----------



## Luc04 (22 Septembre 2012)

Etrange. 

Chez moi: 

* l'extrême crée un seul réseau avec un nom (xxxx), qui diffuse en 2,4 Ghz et le Ghz.

* Si je veux différencier le 5Ghz, je coche l'option dont tu parles (le nom proposé par défaut est alors xxxx 5GHz).
et  il y a alors deux réseaux repérables : xxxx (pour 2,4Ghz) et xxx 5Ghz (pour le 5Ghz).


----------



## atari.fr (22 Septembre 2012)

voila ce que ca fait:





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------

et j'ai bien deux reseau extreme crées dans mon appart





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h32 ----------

reseau:
airport extreme
et 
reseau wifi extreme 5ghz


----------



## dipask (22 Décembre 2012)

Ben moi j'ai pas l'option...
Impossible de nommer le réseau 5 Ghz...


----------



## atari.fr (23 Décembre 2012)

Luc04 a dit:


> Etrange.
> 
> Chez moi:
> 
> ...



bonjour

comment vous etes vous assurés que sans ce cochage vous aviez simultanément le 2,4+5ghz sur le  réseau ?


----------



## Bombigolo (23 Décembre 2012)

C'est ce que dit Apple :

"Prise en charge de deux bandes simultanées.Certains appareils Wi-Fi exploitent la bande de fréquence 2,4 GHz, notamment iPhone, iPod touch et les dispositifs reposant sur la norme 802.11b/g. D'autres appareils peuvent exploiter soit la bande à 2,4 GHz, soit la bande plus rapide à 5 GHz, notamment les derniers ordinateurs Mac utilisant la norme 802.11n et Apple TV. *Au lieu de choisir l'une des bandes, AirPort Extreme opère à présent sur les deux bandes simultanément.* Vos appareils multibande exploitent automatiquement la meilleure bande disponible. Cela signifie que tous vos appareils Wi-Fi bénéficient des meilleures performances sans fil et de la portée la plus large possible. Par ailleurs, AirPort Extreme limite les risques d'interférences provenant des appareils et des téléphones sans fil utilisant la bande de 2,4 GHz."



En cochant la fameuse option , il semble que tu ne fasses que lui donner un nom qui soit visible sur le réseau .


----------



## atari.fr (23 Décembre 2012)

bon j'essayerai de faire le test

 pour le wifi en 5ghz il faut un mac ou mac mini ou Iphone 5 ou ipad 3 (celui qui a le retina)

 il faut faire le test avec debit entre machines sur réseau local

 car avec le test ADSL me concernant je plafonne à 5,05 Mbps et le wifi n nous permet bien plus que ces débits (wifi n en reel: 100 Mbps (20X plus que mes 5 Mbps)


----------

